# How many days to pass drug test?



## Walker1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, I haven't smoked any weed since June. Yesterday I had about 9 puffs with a friend. Today I went to a place and was offered a PT job. I need the job & told them I would be able to return my papers in 2 weeks to be on the safe side.

My question is after smoking yesterday when can I be absolutely positive the THC won't show up?? I thought for a person who hasn't smoked for over 3 mos. it might be 3 days. Please tell me if you know for sure.

I'd like to call the co. as soon as I can pass the drug test.  Thanks all.

I am 5'6" tall & weigh 215 lbs. I also am phisically active. I either walk 1 mile a day or play tennis for 1-2 hrs. @ a time in a hot climate. I sweat alot all the time.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 12, 2011)

Work out every morning and stay on water as opposed to pop for a couple days. A buddy of mine is about 6', 180ish pounds, and also physically active. He does this and passes all of his drug tests, as he is not a heavy smoker. Sweating is good, as is water... flushes the thc from the fat cells in your body. You could expect to be clean in 3-5 days doing this, being that you hadn't smoked since June. 9 puffs isn't going to stay in your system for an extended period of time... not for a urine analysis.


-getnasty


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think it takes roughly 30 days for THC to clear your system, but i dont know what affect a few puffs would have, you have to take a piss test for a part time job??


----------



## Walker1 (Oct 12, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Work out every morning and stay on water as opposed to pop for a couple days. A buddy of mine is about 6', 180ish pounds, and also physically active. He does this and passes all of his drug tests, as he is not a heavy smoker. Sweating is good, as is water... flushes the thc from the fat cells in your body. You could expect to be clean in 3-5 days doing this, being that you hadn't smoked since June. 9 puffs isn't going to stay in your system for an extended period of time... not for a urine analysis.
> 
> 
> -getnasty


 
Sounds good. Like I thought, 3 days did ring a bell.


----------



## Walker1 (Oct 12, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I think it takes roughly 30 days for THC to clear your system, but i dont know what affect a few puffs would have, you have to take a piss test for a part time job??


 
I thought it odd, too. It's an office job in a medical clinic for people with no ins. I went there for RX's & blood work. The lady just mentioned the job as she seemed to like what I said. 

The blood work was for A1c & Chlorestoral, nothing to do with a job.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 14, 2011)

There is no way to get THC out of your body faster. It will take roughly 30-45 days to be completely clean but there are some things you can do to fool the test. A fool proof way is to drink lots of water with electrolytes and drinks with caffeine like coffee and cola. This will cause to to pee ALOT. By peeing often, the THC that is stored in your fat cells will not have time to be absorbed in your bladder and you will pee clean. This is called "diluting" Avoid drinking straight water, as this will cause your pee to be clear and your probation officer or job will know you diluted. By drinking gatorade, cola, coffee and tea your pee will be yellow for the most part and you should pass. I can smoke today and be clean for a drug screen by tomorrow afternoon. Just be smart and good luck.

Drfting07


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

:ciao:



take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## suburban (Oct 14, 2011)

Another vote for Quick Fix, but if you've got the luxury of some time and you want to be fairly certain you'll pee clean, just get a testing kit from a drug store and test yourself first thing in the morning (if you pass first thing in the morning, you'll def. be okay later in the day).

There is no hard and fast rule for how many days you'll test positive after a one-time use - it varies a bunch by your weight, fat vs. muscle, activity level, age, etc... but it's generally only a few days maybe up to a week.


----------



## soil (Oct 21, 2011)

nine puffs will be out of your body pretty soon. A LOT faster then someone who smokes everyday. 
I would guess in between 3 an 7 days. 14 is plenty specially with exercise.

I have been to a million drug classes for pot an this one class always pushed the "half life" rule on us.

supposedly , pot has a half life of 72 hours ............. so if you have 200ng in you right now then in 3 days it will be 100ng and in 6 days it will be 50 , in 9 days it will be 25ng an so on. 

This is just in general , there are many factors that would cause the half life to slow down or speed up , but for a average smoker it will be 3 days.

last time i pissed for the doc , i beat my old record. 2047ng :woohoo: 









soil


----------

